# WANTED: 1 x LMGT4(18 x 9.5)



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Good evening, 
Long shot I know however a friend of mine is looking for one to complete his set as he has crashed his GT-R and one wheel was beyond repair.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey dude,

hope all is good in Sunny Cyprus, long shot I hear you say..?? Your friends in Luck as I've got a pair. So he can have a spare in the boot aswell... hehehehe


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry forgot to link it!!









Rare 18x9.5j +12 Nismo LMGT4 Rays Engineering Volk...


Hey folks, I am looking for a pair of LMGT4 18x9.5j +12 silver with the chrome lips to complete my set or may sell if unsuccessful (see advert below) Looking for somebody with a pair of Nismo LMGT4 in Silver (chrome Lips) 18x9.5j +12 Alloy wheels or will sell at the price below. Sizes...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks mate, all is well and Cy not so sunny past few days hehe. Dm me your best price Inc shipping to Cy and will check with him as he was after only one for now.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Sourced already thanks to V-SpecII. 
Mods kindly close thread.


----------

